# ATF



## amurdock23 (May 7, 2018)

Hello VW Vortex,

What are the primary differences between the G-055-540-A2 and G-055-025-A2 fluids? Is one generally used for a purpose or single application? I see that the 09G transmission, the MAN code transmission, and various others call for the 540 or 025 but I have no definite way of knowing unless I use the Vin... Even so technicians are unsure as to which fluid to use :banghead:. Is the 025 strictly for the Aisin, Jatco, of ZF? Saw a few people link the Ross-Tech list... Wanting to make an easy application guide for a dealership without having to create Parts Setups for each and every transmission code...

Thanks and Best,

Anthony


----------



## amurdock23 (May 7, 2018)

*Solution*

After some research I found that on most newer transmission the PDW (AQ450) is one of the only models that shares both the 540-a2 and 025-a2. The 025-a2 is mostly used on 09m transmissions, wheras the 540-a2 can be used on 09g, 0c8, 09p, etc...

I created an application chart of automatic, dsg, and standard trans. services if anyone wants a copy. Otherwise send me a message to verify if you have any questions about which fluid to use.


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

amurdock23 said:


> Otherwise send me a message to verify if you have any questions about which fluid to use.


Why not just post a link in the thread here?


----------



## amurdock23 (May 7, 2018)

*Link*

Thanks to Nadir Point: Here's the link to your file: Volkswagen Transmission Guide

Please feel free to edit and repost until we can make it complete! Any other application guides people may need?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I have to license to modify it but the VW 010 transmission uses DEXRON-III.


----------

